# club lacosta marina dorado



## RAMBO (Mar 8, 2010)

We are going there in july. We exchanged DVC points for a week. We got unit 10-d-3. anybody stayed there? Is it ocean front. Are there any bad units at all in this resort. I have read all 94 posts on Malaga. Anything new out there we need to know from recent visitors. Although i appear as a guest trust me I am a member and I love how you guys help each other out.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 9, 2010)

Please see this info. about how to change your status to "member,"  You have to do it yourself.


----------

